# Kindle Shopper's Guide. Would you like to be part of it?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello to our ebook publishers and authors,

KindleBoards is excited to announce the Kindle Shopper's Guide - the first-ever, comprehensive buyer's guide for Kindle owners.

I'm inviting you to be part of this year's Guide. We will be publishing the Guide on October 1. The Guide will include ads for Kindle accessories, e-books, and other Kindle-related products.

The Kindle Shopper's Guide will be made available as a download from KindleBoards.com and from Amazon as a Kindle e-book.

If you're interested, you can find out more by sending an email to [email protected]


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Harvey:*  You're the best. Always thinking of things to help us. Love the boards and the Mods. Thanks for all your efforts. Your hard work and dedication are so greatly appreciated. The Kindle and these boards are my haven. Thanks.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

What a cool idea! Way to go Harvey.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's really cool!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Harvey,

That's a great idea.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

What an EXCELLENT idea!

patrisha


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A very different (But GOOD) idea. Going to sell them on Amazon?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great idea for all the "newbies" and some of the "oldbies". 
jp


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

intinst said:


> A very different (But GOOD) idea. Going to sell them on Amazon?


I planned to give them away on Kindle Store, but I believe I have to assign the minimum price of $0.99. It will also be a free download from KindleBoards - in DRM-free .prc format.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KB free download for KB members only, right?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvey (and other editors),
Your creativeness and business sense continues to be pleasantly impressive.
Way to go.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent idea. Email sent and any assistance needed, feel free to call on me.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

If there's anything I can do to help let me know Harvey.
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Harvey.  Sounds great!  Hope to learn more in the near future!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! That's a really cool idea. Might just have to get one of those myself.


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

How cool is that?


----------



## nathan19 (Jul 10, 2009)

awesome idea!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great idea


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Great idea, Harvey - e-mail sent! 

How often would this be updated?


----------



## Joseph Komen (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Harvey,
Did you decide the date you will post the shopper's guide yet?
Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Yes - the date is still October 1st for our publishing of the Guide.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

What a great idea! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the idea, Harvey!!


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

This is one of those great ideas that just make you scratch your head and go, "How come nobody thought of this before?"  

Email sent and this newbie author thanks you!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't wait until October 1st....
jp


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, can't wait for Oct 1st !!!  so close...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only 4 more days. I'm psyched!!!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What a great idea. Thanks Harvey.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

All I can say is Hallelujah!    My first kindle is en-route to me as I type, and I've been practically frying my brain on all the research ch I've been doing, and all the things I want for it.  I think I have about a hundred free books already saved on my computer, waiting...just waiting.... 

I know I will really appreciate the guide; thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have uploaded the Guide to the Kindle Store and it should be published in the next few days. We'll give a heads up about it here when it's live and available for download. Coming soon!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have read it, and it's a great read!  I really enjoyed it.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm psyched.

Ed Patterson


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with Betsy -- I proofread it and it's terrific!!  It's very informative, and packed with great tips and tricks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sounds great to me. I'm on my way over to Amazon to take a look at it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Harvey said:


> We have uploaded the Guide to the Kindle Store and it should be published in the next few days. We'll give a heads up about it here when it's live and available for download. Coming soon!


Hmmm. Guess I jumped the gun. I'll be waiting to hear that it's available for download.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking forward to this.. as soon as we have a link I'll pass it along to others with kindles and tweet about it too


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I got all dressed up but I missed the party    Is this something that can be added to or is it a one time thing until another version is published?


----------



## Joseph Komen (Jun 27, 2009)

Any news?  Is there any reason why the pdf isn't up on Kindleboards?  How much longer?  Just curious.  I hope everyone has a nice day.  Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's in review by Amazon - we'll release it here as well when it's up on Amazon. Amazon can take up to five days, but we're hoping for early this week.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

kellyabell said:


> I got all dressed up but I missed the party  Is this something that can be added to or is it a one time thing until another version is published?


Right now we're planning for it to be an annual update. Sorry you missed this one! You can send an email to [email protected] if you want to be notified about advertising in the next one.


----------



## Joseph Komen (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi,
I saw the guide up at amazon ($1.99 but thought it was going to be $0.99).  Is the pdf up here yet?
Thanks,


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

To consolidate comments and feedback on the guide, I'm locking this thread, and ask you to direct your comments to this thread! Thanks.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14216.0.html

(Joseph, I'll put my response to your post in that thread, too.)


----------

